# hostapd init script fixes

## nivw

here are my fixes to /etc/init.d/hostapd

 *Quote:*   

> --- /etc/init.d/hostapd	2011-05-07 12:29:59.000000000 +0300
> 
> +++ /etc/init.d/hostapd.orig	2011-05-07 16:51:40.000000000 +0300
> 
> @@ -6,13 +6,12 @@
> ...

 

this address two issues:

1. in case the wireless network device is a part of a bridge , make sure it is added to that bridge

2. kill the hostapd binary, in any weird case.

----------

